
This Stunning, 3-D Model of Space Could Fit a Tiny JPEG - bane
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3058505/this-stunning-3-d-model-of-space-could-fit-inside-a-tiny-jpeg
======
turbohz
The article showcases an space themed 64k demo.

